# Experimentation continues, now trying Chlorella (daily dairy)



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

(sorry I mean daily diary) I am pretty good these days, aside from daily type1 stool not much to complain about.. but this is not healthy for my insides and I want to resolve it and get back to a normal type4 stool. Kimchee did really good stuff for me in my last few months of experimenting but my source no longer makes it and I have been to busy to attempt making it myself. In desperation I did a 1 week course of Miralax and perfect type4 stool every day when on Miralax, but that stuff makes me feel weird in my gut and I don't want to stay on it. I recalled about 20yrs ago long before my IBS issues that I tried Spirulina and it gave me too frequent and soft stools to the point I stopped taking it. I decided to try similar now, in hopes it would have the same effect and in some way balance me out. I then found some info on Chlorella which is similar to spirulina and it helping with several gastro issues. I decided to try that instead.

Day 1 (stopped miralax 2 days ago)

I took 2 grams of chlorella powder in my yogurt in the morning, then another 1 gram after dinner.

Day2 - things were moving this morning, an early movement type 3 and easy to pass, then 2hrs later a type 4 movement but bordering on too soft. So far this is encouraging and it looks like I took too much chlorella yesterday. Today I have dialed back to 1.5gm at breakfast, and I will do 1.5gm at dinner.

I will carry on with the diary as I go. I also have a 1 month supply of Symprove showing up in a couple weeks (I have to have it shipped from the UK), that stuff seems to always cure me 110% but I run out and it's too expensive to keep buying ugh.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Day 3: extremely significant changes today. I woke up with strong urge to go and movement was type 3 with half of it taking on the dark hue of the Chlorella. This showed that the Chlorella is finally now through my system completely. This was easy to pass like zero effort at all and high moisture content even though a type3. An hour later I had a coffee and had to go again, and was a long type4 on the soft side but still well formed and high moisture content. Absolutely no effort to pass. It was dark from the Chlorella and majorly smelly (any smell is unusual for me). Compare this to what I have been dealing with for months! (hard, dry type1 and straining every freaking day) so I am cautiously optimistic (and amazed). The change is beyond pronounced so far. I will continue with 1.5gm Chlorella powder at breakfast and dinner. I'm feeling great so far and I can tell my colon must have some serious healing to do after months of hard type1 stool, this is going to be a welcome relief if it continues. Only time will tell with these things so I'll keep reporting back.

P.S. anyone wanting to try this, I recommend high quality organic Chlorella powder 'open cell' is the method used. I suspect the powder will be less likely to have hidden flow agents vs. capsules or encapsulated varieties. It seems to mix best in some yogurt.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks so much for the info!are u still doing great?


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey guys, sorry got insanely busy with work/life so haven't had a chance to post. I am doing GREAT on this stuff! I have even had 2 days where i only took 1/2 teaspoon with breakfast each day. The results of that were movements that started slight type1 then large type4. If I take 1/2 teaspoon breakfast and 1/2 teaspoon dinner I seem guaranteed type4 movements the next day. I missed another dose yesterday but today I will make sure I do two doses and report back. Interesting how dark it makes stool and how it seems to be greatly increasing moisture content. There is no straining at all. Fingers crossed it continues!


----------



## biddy6 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Pukeko from another kiwi IBS sufferer









I have a very long history of bowel problems which started when I started heavy duty meds for RA.

I found your positive thread whilst researching Symprove. Whilst contemplating buying Symprove, I decided to give the Chlorella powder you mention a go. Great to read you are doing so well on it! I started with quarter tsp after each meal from lunch time yesterday but nothing to report as yet.

My bm seem to have a different pattern than the usual IBS ones in that I sometimes start with a 'normalish' (takes a bit to get going) bm & 9 times out of 10 ends in D - can kiss the rest of the morning (and sometimes the day) goodbye as can't stray far from the loo. Sometimes the painful cramps are absolutely excruitiating.

Don't know about you, but I've found it very difficult to get the help I need from within the medical world. I have a large selection of both prescribed and OTC treatments and sometimes revisit these in times of desperation.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

I had a hiccup today but totally expected it, did not get a dose of chlorella yesterday and have been crazy busy/stressed with work but am starting back up. I ordered a month of Symprove but it's taking ages to get it. I had to kiwibank wire money to them in the UK, then they are going to send it to my nzpost UK address which then will fwd it to me in NZ. I wish they would at least carry Symprove in Aus. I might attempt to make my own. I think it is some form of barley water which is filtered, cooled, then 4 strains of their bacteria added, then fermented. I make a lot of yogurt so may try to create this stuff and innoculate it. Could take some experimenting. It is such a groundbreaking treatment such a shame it is only in the UK. It's going to cost me like $300 NZ for 1 month supply!


----------



## biddy6 (Mar 3, 2015)

Wow, that's a lotta dosh, Pukeko! Did you buy it from the official website? I have read so many good reviews about this stuff that it's a wonder the pharmacys here aren't stocking it.

Whilst researching I saw Amazon have the 3 month course of the Mango & Passionfruit for £150. I see many peeps say this flavour doesn't taste great. I don't have a problem getting the chlorella in a glass of water down the hatch so could probably tolerate it.

Yes, it does seem to be barley based. If you give replicating this brew a go, organic barley would be needed but you probably knew that anyway.

I had no idea probiotics were made from anything other than dairy. I recently thought I'd give fermented food a try again so made saurkraut thinking a little of that may help, but a very small amount went right through me at great speed!

I've tried quite a few brands of probiotics over the years but yet to find one that helped. Until 4 years ago I had a small herd of jersey cows so used to made kefir,yogurt, butter & cheese. All beautiful yummy food, but sadly didn't treat/heal my digestive problems. I've grown most of our food for many many years but of course now that I'm not farming I do resort to buying the odd good steak now'n again. I don't eat much red meat any more and only organic, free range chickens. Hubby has a digestive system to be envied and never a days illness.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah, I believe Symprove will cure most people's IBS. I am 100% perfect when I am on Symprove. Hell, I practically want to move to the UK because of it lol. Hopefully they will get distribution soon to at least the Southern Hemisphere. There was a recent independent study testing probiotics and they tested a big range. They found that out of all of them tested, only Symprove actually colonized the gut. I think this is why it truly works.. it's basically like getting a fecal transplant.


----------



## biddy6 (Mar 3, 2015)

LOL re moving back to UK







Maybe just go for a holiday and bring back heaps. My hubby's from Manchester, been here 50 years and no inclination to go back at all.

Ah, I wondered which probiotics were found to be effective. I couldn't find the results of that study. Sad that fhe folk that need it the most are being so ripped off :-(

Still nothing to report about the effectiveness of the chlorella - I've upped the dosage considerably - best I go and have another good strong glass of it









I'd have a fecal transplant if possible. It's possible to have this done in Aus, isn't it?


----------



## ibsgirl40 (Feb 15, 2015)

What kind of chlorella are you using? I have tried it myself but only in capsules. Is there powder you buy - or just empty the capsules into water?


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm using this: http://lifefoods.co.nz/products/raw-chlorella-powder?gclid=CP-GyvKRocQCFUgIvAodURMAUA

I mix it into home made bulgarian yogurt 2x a day.

I'm finding 1 tablespoon 2x a day gets things really moving for me.. seems I am now rotating.. one day i do 1/2 tbsp 2x a day (morning, night) and next day 1 tbsp 2x a day.

It does work wonders for me but I am still hating that I have to use it. That is why I have re-ordered some Symprove. My gut was a disaster the first time I got Symprove (gheez like 1.5-2yrs ago maybe). It cured me 80% but I've had minor issues still ever since. I am hoping that since I am pretty good these days another course of Symprove will put me over the top (similar to a fecal transplant). It's costing me a fortune which sucks, but found out it's finally on the way and should be here in 7-10 days.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Still going great, doing about 3/4 tablespoon breakfast and dinner. If I do this every day I am good in the bathroom dept. My only issue is I don't want to be dependent on anything. Maybe after a while it will adjust my gut biome and I can taper off it. Or when my Symprove arrives it will put me over the top and back to normal..


----------



## biddy6 (Mar 3, 2015)

Even'n, finally had a breakthrough on day 6 of constipation and pleased to say I didn't get the excruciating cramps and spasms that would normally follow. In saying that, the digestive system still felt dodgy and I was certainly not game to leave the house ;-) I took half a tsp in water last night on an empty tummy and became nauseous so won't do that again! I'm trying for a maintanance dose of half to one tsp per day.

ibs girl, I'm using similar to Pukeko - best is organic open cell powder. I'm struggling with the smell & taste of it so will try my next dose in yogurt as Pukeko does. All the best if you decide to give it a go.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Amazing type4 today. It is without doubt the chlorella as the day before last on that previous day I missed my night dose. So yesterday more on the type3 side. So I have proven that no chlorella for me = type1, 1 dose of chlorella = type2-3 and 2 doses of chlorella = type4. My dosage has settled to 3/4 tablespoon breakfast and dinner. I mix it into yogurt. Now, sometimes in the past I managed to get things moving with items such as spices. But all that was really doing was irritating my gut lining and causing my gut to expel the material, resulting in softer type4-5 stool and 3-4 movements in a day but it was more of an illusion not a cure. With chlorella I do not think the irritation mechanism is at play. I only have one perfect movement in the morning when on chlorella. It is well formed and easy to pass, I feel fully vacated too. It may not work for everyone with IBS-C but it's turning into a godsend for me.

Hope you're doing better biddy6


----------



## biddy6 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey there Pukeko!

Still struggling to get it down the hatch - I'm amazed you can get such a lot down! So pleased that it suits your digestive system and it is a reasonably priced supplement.

Sadly just the smell of it is making me nauseous now :-( Am trying very hard not to breath in whilst trying to swallow it. I'll have to try another dose in my favourite lemon & barley water after breakfast. Such a shame as I do feel it was beneficial for me.

Did you use YouShop to freight the Symprove to you? If so, was it a fairly straight forward process and reasonably priced?

I am having a wrist fusion op in the hopefully not too distant future so need to get this digestive problem as sorted as possible as I'll be in for a tough recovery.

Any other posters trialing the chlorella?


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

It is quite a vile tasting stuff lol. You might be able to experiment with adding it to smoothies. Banana and blueberries are good at masking it. I ran out of yogurt and mixed some in milk and it has been a bit hard on my stomach. So it seems when I mix it in yogurt I am much more able to tolerate it. They do have it in pill form so that is another option, you could do 3 pills 2x a day with food.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

> Did you use YouShop to freight the Symprove to you? If so, was it a fairly straight forward process and reasonably priced?


Youshop was good but the system is flawed because anytime you try to use your NZ credit card and set the shipping address to the youshop address it thinks it is fraud and declines the card. So I had to wire transfer from kiwibank to symprove bank (not too painful if done online) but it charged me a $20 fee. Then to ship my 1 box of symprove to NZ via youshop was $35 NZ. If you really want to sort yourself then get 2 boxes of symprove and you get another box free, then youshop it. That is a 3 month supply. However if you are paranoid about your Symprove not being fresh enough near the end of 3 months (I think my last two bottles wore out), maybe symprove can ship you 2 and then another a month later.


----------



## biddy6 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you for the info about shipping, Pukeko. Very helpful


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

ok another observation. I definitely do better when chlorella is taken mixed in yogurt + fibre. I use home made bulgarian yogurt, whip it into that and add a bit of fibre based cereal. I use a cereal called digestive first sold in aus and nz. to take chlorella on it's own or in milk was too harsh for me last night and got me a bit loose this am.


----------



## biddy6 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Puk,

I am corresponding with a different company that currently has a promotion on Symprove - £127.90 for first two boxes and they've offered to send the 3rd one free of charge with initial order. This won't suit me as the expiry date on their current stock is 1st week of June. So would get the 3rd box sent later on when they have new stock.

So my next question for you; is YouShop quick to get your parcel on the way to you?


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Youshop is very quick. I found them professional and they send me constant updates. When it lands at their place in the UK it was 3 days to Auckland. I'm in Dunedin so should have it tomorrow.

My only concern is dealing with 3rd parties and old stock or relying on expiration dates. Is that stock sitting in a hot warehouse for months? I always test my symprove for activity when I get it. Basically I'll inoculate some milk with it when I make my yogurt and see if it cultures. It's not a perfect test but good enough to see that it's live (or parts of it are live).

Can you get the unflavoured version? I feel like those flavourings could be problematic for some people. Just take your dose when you wake up on an empty stomach and don't have anything else for a bit.

If you want to test it's activity.. heat a cup of milk to 180f, let the milk cool to 105-110f, add a teaspoon of symprove and stir. Try to keep the milk covered and at 105-110f for 8-12hrs, it should thicken into a yogurt if there is any active bacteria in the symprove.

Good luck, I have high hopes for you. My gut was absolutely wrecked for almost a year, then Symprove practically cured me! Looking forward to my month's dose arriving.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

my box of Symprove showed, yay. Just took my first dose this morning and hoping it has a great effect on me like last time. It does taste like a thick kind of barley water (I've made barley water before). I suspect they make barley water, add sugar, and add bacteria, then culture it. I might try making my own for the hell of it..


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

actually based on their FAQ looks like they make a wort and use that as the base for the probiotics.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wort


----------



## biddy6 (Mar 3, 2015)

Great you've now got your Symprove, Puk - I'm jealous!! Having just had my after dinner dose of chlorella, I am trying to get rid of horrible taste with a coffee. I don't have a sweet tooth but have been taking said chlorella in lots of Barkers Lemon & Barley drink. All said and done, I am in no doubt that taken morning & evening the chlorella is having a beneficial effect on my digestive system.

Thanks for added info re Symprove & testing for activity - much appreciated. Interesting about the barley wort. I do wonder what naturally occuring enzymes and probiotics are in the wort. Will follow any experiments you do with interest 

Haven't had time to do anything more about purchasing Symprove as yet.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

ok just an update. I stopped my chlorella the day the symprove arrived. I also stopped my normal home made yogurt (didn't want strains in my yogurt to potentially interfere with the symprove (and didn't want chlorella to skew any perfomance assessment of symprove). So day 1 no yogurt, no chlorella and 1 dose of Symprove in the morning. Next day had trouble finding the urge to go, finally went after a giant cup of coffee and yup due to no chlorella the previous day I turned back into a rabbit with type1 stool hard to pass. After that still decided to stay off chlorella and yogurt and took my second dose of symprove that morning. The following day slightly more urge to go in the morning and still type1 but larger and seemed easier to pass + more moisture content still far from ideal or normal imo. I wasn't expecting symprove to kick in overnight last time things began to change for me 3-4 days after starting it. So yesterday still stayed off chlorella and yogurt, took 3rd dose of symprove. This morning didn't seem to have much urge, drank coffee then strong urge. had type1 at beginning, some type3 and at the end a good well formed type4. Could be promising. That is the first type4 without assistance on miralax or chlorella in like 6 months so I can't imagine it is a fluke. I think the symprove is starting to kick in here.

*note* some may say maybe you had issues with the yogurt and when you stopped that you began to normalise so it's not actually the symprove. To that I will say I have tried extensive dietary modifications including no yogurt or dairy, dairy and no yogurt and on and on for weeks at a time. I know my diet well and how I react.

Today will be my 4th dose. I will have mixed feelings if symprove rebalances my gut and keeps it normal. On one hand it's the greatest thing ever, on the other I can't afford the stuff. I have a 1 month dose (4 bottles) which all up cost me $215 NZD!! For 1 MONTH! ($118 USD) Now, I don't know many average folks in NZ that can afford a medical cure that costs $215 a month. If symprove does cure me this month and my issues come back when I stop taking it, then I certainly have a missing bacteria issue in my gut. At this point I will be faced with buying more symprove and hoping eventually a maintenance dose of one bottle can keep me fixed for a month or look into doing a DIY fecal transplant to replace whatever bacteria is missing in my gut. My kid would make a great donor as they have perfect regularity, no dietary issues, were breastfed 3yrs and minimal exposure to antibiotics. Anyway... will keep posting updates on my Symprove usage and fingers crossed


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

well dang.. had a set back today my usual hard to pass type1. I'm not feeling like the symprove is having any effect so I have been trying to culture it without success. I think my batch is dead. I can only assume it was stuck in a hot van or warehouse for too long while in transit and killed it. I'll try one more attempt to culture it and see if I have any luck. So far I've been brewing it for 12hrs and nothing, will let it run overnight and see. If it's dead in the morning I'll write to Symprove and recommend they do not ship to anyone this far away again. Could be $215 down the drain.


----------



## biddy6 (Mar 3, 2015)

Awe, that's no good, Puk :-( Fingers crossed that you can culture it as that's an awful lot of dosh to lose.

I'm still plodding along with the Chlorella. It's not a cure all, but is of some help.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

ok, well it finally cultured after letting it run overnight, I have 1/2 a litre of symprove yogurt. I will now use that to innoculate further batches of yogurt. I guess I did not add enough symprove to innoculate it quickly enough. I added like 25mls to 1/2 litre. Realistically I probably should have added 100mls and it may have cultured in 8-12hrs (didn't want to waste that much of it) vs. 20. Maybe a few years ago when I had a massive response to Symprove within days it was due to my gut being so messed up. With my gut not too bad these days maybe it will take longer to notice anything. Or it could be a case that my current issue will not be helped by symprove this time around.


----------



## biddy6 (Mar 3, 2015)

Excellent news, Puk 

After such a painful day today (abdom pain & new type of head pain) I best see GP asap. 5 years ago I had a TIA after the straining & pain that comes with my particular bm problems and ended up in hosp. The head pain is not as bad as it was this am, but is still lingering. I'll get GP to push for the CT scan of my digestive system that the specialist suggested I have mid last year. I expected to get an appointment sent to me but was disappointed when I chased it up to learn that I'd been discharged from said specialist! I'm in the same area as you Puk, so you'll know about the poor state of our DHB - seems like they're getting rid of us of their books as soon as they possibly can, so it could take a while before I get said CT.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow, doesn't sound like a very nice time you are having 

Have you tried "Movicol"? It is what Americans call "Miralax" and many people swear by it. I have a box of sachets (got from chemist) and used it like 3 weeks ago. It definitely worked taking 2 sachets a day I had perfect BMs but the stuff is kind of synthetic. They say long term (I think paralysed people take it for years) it is safe and the body does not absorb it, but I hate to take stuff like this. If you get desperate you might want to try it for a couple weeks just to have some relief. It basically forms a stool that is type4, very good moisture content and almost lubricated for very easy passing. Good luck with everything.


----------



## biddy6 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hiya, I've felt much better today with there being no need for action on the loo after yesterdays performance. lol I have apt with GP on Thursday. She's new to NZ and keen to please  Today I received apt for pre-op for my wrist fusion operation, so it must be on the horizon - am on the cancellation list so could have it with only 5 days notice.

Yes, thanks for your suggestion, Puk. I was prescribed movicol after my hemorrhoidectomy but it wasn't enough on it's own so added normacol to the mix. Now that was a tough recovery but well worth going through. I've dug the normacol out of my arsenal tonight.

Hope you enjoyed the beautiful, warm autumn day


----------



## biddy6 (Mar 3, 2015)

GP thinks my symptoms lean more towards diverticulitis than IBS. She is referring me back to the surgeon who permformed my hemorrhoidectomy, but warns I will be in for a long wait for that appointment and then another long wait for colonoscopy or colonography. I wouldn't hesitate to go private if I could afford to. I know I don't fit the usual profile for Diverticulitis as in all these years I have never been in remission.

Hope the symprove continues to work well for you, Pukeko. I've appreciated your help re this supplement.

I'm off to research Diverticulitis now.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Sounds like a rough time biddy









What are your exact symptoms?

I am doing really good, last 2 days textbook type4s. The main things I am doing different:

Pre-Breakfast: 1 dose of Symprove

Breakfast: 1 cup home made Symprove yogurt + 3/4 tablespoon chlorella + have built up to 20grams of fibre via bran flakes

Dinner: a shot of Floradix magnesium

The above, so far seems to have me quite normal. It is interesting that I am now able to tolerate bran as a few months ago I tried it and it wreaked havoc on me. Maybe this is the Symprove in action. Before I ever got IBS I always maintained great regularity/stool quality via bran. Also, I note some new research here:

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/fiber-famished-gut-microbes-linked-to-poor-health1/

It indicates our gut biome has a voracious appetite for Fibre and we need to give it heaps. It sounds like 3 weeks of fibre supplementing can boost the biome to a much more healthy level. But, I know fibre can be problematic for many with IBS. One thing is for certain, if you increase fibre then do it slowly and greatly increase water intake.

Also biddy, what do you drink for water? I once used the Speights water tap for a while and I got far more sick. I tested the Speights water with a TDS meter (total dissolved solids) and at the time it registered over 600ppm! Typical spring water is around 30-50ppm so there seems to be a lot of rock and what not in that water, I'm not sure people should be drinking it. I drink my own reverse osmosis water that I remineralise a bit with celtic salt to bring it from 0ppm to 30-50ppm.

Anyway, give me a rundown of your symptoms


----------



## biddy6 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yay - via google I've discovered what my problem is!!! Something I've never heard of before - Paradoxical Diarrhea. Apart from age (usually children & the elderly get this), I fit the profile ie taking constipation causing medications & restricted physical activity. Before having my first major flare up of Rheumatoid Arthritis in 1988 I was a skinny, fit horse riding, golfing, tramping, fisher woman. All that came to a sudden halt as I was knocked so hard physically with RA.

Treatment is a mix of stool softeners & fibre supplement. It'll be a case of trial & error to find the right balance. In my state of excitement after discovering this, I raided my arsenal of potions and started my experimenting last night. Had a good clean out this a.m. without too much pain & strain so I'm on the right track.

I'll purchase some chlorella tablets or capsules (absolutely can't face the powdered form again ;-) as they're a natural ingredient and will see how they work with Konsyl-D.

I just can't believe that not one of the many Rheumatologists, GPs & various specialists/surgeons I've seen about this problem over the past 27 years, didn't twig about Paradoxical Diarrhea. They must all work with a lot of old folks who have this ailment. Everytime I saw a new medical Dr of any specialality, I've discussed my problem in the hope that one day one of them would say, 'hey, I know what your problem is'.

Oh, Puk, that's not good news re Speights water! As always we filled our many containers up yesterday, whilst in town shopping. How long ago did you test it? The water in our wee township comes from a reservoir and is foul tasting, even after it's been through the filter and boiled. With me being on biological drugs for the RA, I have a very compromised immune system and can't risk infection.

Does your yogurt cultured with Symprove taste nice? I guess it probably doesn't after you've added the chlorella ;-)

Away to ask google what osmosis water is


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Biddy, sounds like you are on track. Well, I will grab a sample of speights next time I am down there and test it. You might want to try buying a couple of those big 10 litre clear jugs of distilled water from the grocery (puredew i think it's called) then with each glass of water add a tiny pinch of celtic or himalayan salt. Stay on the distilled water for like 2 weeks and see if that helps. I am only concerned about speights water as no one seems to know what is in it. At 600ppm there must be a fair bit of stuff in it. Tap water here is around 65-70ppm. Speights use it but the run it through some big filters first. I think it's full of inorganic dissolved solids and maybe that is problematic for people with gut issues. Also, inorganic minerals in well water/spring water can likely be problematic for RA or OA imo.

You could always get a high quality bench top filter just be sure to change it regularly. I have a commercial grade RO system that I imported from the US, not cheap but has served me well for almost 10yrs. Some research can turn you onto a good filter. Point of source filtering is the way to go and also keeps you from storing water in plastic which can leech unknowns into the water.

I try to do the best I can without getting too crazy! hehe


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Another great day today, I think that makes 3 perfect days in a row. I seem to be on a roll, hope it continues..


----------



## biddy6 (Mar 3, 2015)

I'd appreciate you testing speights water so much - thanks Pukeko







Pleased the symprove continues to serve you well. Lucky for me that I hadn't spent a few hundred $'s on buying some, aye!

Discovering what my bowel problem 'was' and now taking both one laxsol tablet and 1 tsp of Konsyl-D in a glass of water after dinner is changing my life so quickly. No more spending hours off & on the loo & no more stomach/abdomen pain!!! It really is incredible how quickly I've been able to turn around what had been ruling and ruining my life for so long.

Now, if only I could kick this lingering migraine to the kerb







And lose the surplus 10kg I've been carting round for the past few years!


----------

